# Sponsors



## Icepick (Nov 8, 2001)

WoW!

Kyle and Tim sponsoring the discussion boards.  All of my favorite things.  I feel like George on Seinfeld!  

If you're in WNY, I recommend Kyle's school.  The instruction is top notch, and we have a lot of fun too.

I should add that I drive out there from Buffalo 2-3x a week, so don't be intimidated by the ride.  A few of us carpool, so you're welcome to drop me an email.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 8, 2001)

I was out there once with Tim Hartman.  Looked like alot of fun.


----------



## bryans (Jan 23, 2002)

Icepick: you drive form Buffalo?? Well that explains why you always miss the warm-up.


----------



## Bake (Jan 24, 2002)

Icepick always arrives in Rochester way before class.  I see him outside, peering in through the window until the warm-up is over.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 24, 2002)

Dang Kaith, I met you?  :shrug:  I must be getting old :wink:

    - Kyle


----------



## Kyle (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bake _
> *Icepick always arrives in Rochester way before class.  I see him outside, peering in through the window until the warm-up is over.   *



:rofl:  I had always suspected, but never had proof!

    - Kyle


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 24, 2002)

Kyle - Was last summer / fall (I think).  Was out there with Tim, and my GF (think her hair was still pink, I dont remember) 

I'll probably be at the open roll, so we can hook up then.  (Wish I could join in, but need to give the back a few more weeks to work out the shoveling) heh.  

:asian:


----------



## Icepick (Jan 24, 2002)

Bryan -

This topic has been beaten badly.  Please see the "O'gradying the warmups" thread in General Martial arts forum.

:cuss:


----------

